# Uber Whatsit #137



## 480sparky (Feb 9, 2013)

Be sure to check the list of previous Whatsits!


----------



## jlo24141 (Feb 9, 2013)

shoe polish brush


----------



## snowbear (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks like some kind of plant stems.  Knowing the scale of the other Uber Whatsits, something like parsley (though the color's wrong)?


----------



## Mully (Feb 9, 2013)

Wire of some kind


----------



## deeky (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks to my other hobby (or one of them), my first reaction was a spun and clipped deerhair head on a Muddler Minnow.  And then reality set in and realized probably not.  But I'll stick with cut ends of hair for now.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 10, 2013)

deeky said:


> Thanks to my other hobby (or one of them), my first reaction was a spun and clipped deerhair head on a Muddler Minnow.  And then reality set in and realized probably not.  But I'll stick with cut ends of hair for now.



Camel hair.


----------



## jlo24141 (Feb 14, 2013)

ah i was super close on this one


----------

